# Question on how FA works...



## HaTcH (Jun 22, 2007)

I was curious, does FA prune old images from galleries in any way shape or form? Or... if you upload it, it's basically there forever? (well, of course if not purposely deleted)


----------



## Litre (Jun 22, 2007)

yes, they're there forever, granted no "tragedy" should befall them.


...unfortunately.


----------



## Janglur (Jun 23, 2007)

If that's true, I can foresee trolls posting thousands of huge pictures all at once to fill the server.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 23, 2007)

I do believe that's how it works.

I MAY be wrong on this, but it seems that the servers automaticaly copy whatever's posted onto the site as a master backup, incase things go wrong.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 23, 2007)

once, a whirlwind came and deleted a bunch of my submissions


----------



## Litre (Jun 23, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> If that's true, I can foresee trolls posting thousands of huge pictures all at once to fill the server.



Except, like, that's how it doesn't work.

gg.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 23, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> If that's true, I can foresee trolls posting thousands of huge pictures all at once to fill the server.



I highly doubt that the trolls would be able to muster anywhere near enough manpower to even make a dent in FA's disk space. Bandwidth, maybe. But probably not even that.

Now, if they actually managed to take control of a botnet, then we'd have something to worry about.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 23, 2007)

*Nods* The last thing we'd need is to 'Prove that you are a human by typing this code' BS.


----------



## XeNoX (Jun 23, 2007)

....if we could turn of submissions at all we would be safe from trolls
/sarcasm off


----------



## facek (Jun 23, 2007)

Anything in this pose is automatically deleted by a content examining bot.

[size=x-large]**NWS**[/size] http://www.gpknow.com/nobuyuki/flash/notatrace2b.swf


----------

